# Pagni: "Stagione finita, cambiano le proprietà ma non i risultati."



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2020)

*Pagni: "Stagione finita, cambiano le proprietà ma non i risultati."*

Luca Pagni sull'eliminazione del Milan dalla Coppa Italia:

"Non ci sono più obiettivi. Con l’uscita dalla Coppa Italia, il Milan ha finito, di fatto, la sua stagione. Da qui alla fine del campionato saranno delle amichevoli, buone per capire chi potrebbe ancora far parte della rosa.
Il MIlan non è mai stato in grado di orchestare un'azione d’attacco che non fosse su calcio da fermo e la Juve ha accettato di giocare una sorta di allenamento, sapendo di non rischiare nulla.
Per avere come obiettivo giovani di qualità, Elliott dovrebbe fare autocritica. Non se ne è visto uno di quelli in campo arrivati sotto la sua gestione. Non li sceglierà Gordon Singer o Ivan Gazidis, ma il capo scout (Moncada) l’hanno portato loro. Il Milan si avvia inevitabilmente a una nuova rifondazione. L’ennesima da dieci anni a questa parte: tre proprietà diverse, lo stesso risultato.
Ora Rangnick ripartirà da zero, senza lasciti del passato, cinesi misteriosi e cavalli di ritorno. Non ci saranno più alibi per Elliott."


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2020)

perchè di nuovo dobbiamo rinunciare all'europa league ?

comunque se veramente la coppa Italia fosse stata l'unico obiettivo allora avrebbero dovuto modulare la preparazione atletica per essere scattanti oggi e poi non importa se sarebbero scoppiati tra qualche settimana.
era l'unica arma per battere la juve che ha fatto la preparazione per la champions ad agosto.

dato che non ho visto nulla del genere a Milanello dai report,significa che non fosse così il diktat societario

a parte gli uomini indisponibili,correndo di più vinci nel calcio di oggi.


----------



## edoardo (13 Giugno 2020)

La stagione non è finita con la coppa italia.Non è mai iniziata nella testa di gazzidis ed ha fatto di tutto per ostacolare e sabotare,facendo uscire voci maligne durante il campionato.Cambiamo,sul serio,proprietà e poi faremo campionati seri.Amen


----------



## Milanlove (13 Giugno 2020)

Si può puntare a qualificarci all'EL o noi se non compriamo Neymar e Messi per puntare a minimo le semifinali di Champions non va bene?
Ennesima rifondazione perché non siamo in grado di iniziarne mai una e accettare i primi, inevitabili e lenti passi.


----------



## iceman. (13 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni sull'eliminazione del Milan dalla Coppa Italia:
> 
> "Non ci sono più obiettivi. Con l’uscita dalla Coppa Italia, il Milan ha finito, di fatto, la sua stagione. Da qui alla fine del campionato saranno delle amichevoli, buone per capire chi potrebbe ancora far parte della rosa.
> Il MIlan non è mai stato in grado di orchestare un'azione d’attacco che non fosse su calcio da fermo e la Juve ha accettato di giocare una sorta di allenamento, sapendo di non rischiare nulla.
> ...



Caro Pagni, anche la prossima stagione è già finita.


----------

